# Help to understand hereditary risk to baby



## kategold82 (Jan 2, 2020)

Hi All

My father and uncle are both type 1 diabetic.  I had been told previously that women were carriers and men were more likely to have diabetes. I assume therefore my grandmother was a carrier as both her sons are diabetic (from aged 18).

I am now pregnant with my first child who I found out is a son.  Does anyone know the likelihood of him being diabetic?  Does this follow the trend that I am a carrier and a boy would likely be diabetic.  I understand there are genetic and environmental factors, but just wondered if there was any research or experience anyone can share.

Thank you in advance
Kate


----------



## Thebearcametoo (Jan 2, 2020)

I don’t know the stats for familial risks but if you are a parent with diabetes the stats are in this article https://www.diabetes.org/diabetes/genetics-diabetes which may help you. There is an increased risk of diabetes if there is diabetes in the family but I don’t think it’s clear as to who carries the genes as it’s not just about genetics but also about auto antibodies and things.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jan 6, 2020)

I saw a presentation at a research facility in one of Bristol’s hospital about a project that Diabetes UK are funding, and it seems to be a very complex area. 

Progress is being made, and understanding is increasing, but I dont think anyone could yet tell you with any real certainty I’m afraid. 

As a T1 and a Dad, I’ve always been aware that my kids are at an increased level of risk to develop T1 than the general population, but aside from keeping an eye on them (particularly around the 4T warning signs of Toilet, Tired, Thirsty, Thinner) I don’t really think there’s much I can usefully do. 

Since no one really knows what triggers the onset from ‘propensity to develop’ to ‘has actually developed’ I think you just have to try to suppress the worry of it. There’s a lot to worry about as a parent, so adding to the list with things you can’t affect or work to avoid doesn’t seem helpful to me


----------



## PhoebeC (Jan 21, 2020)

When I had my daughter they told me it was more likely from the male side than female. This was the Neonatal nurse and the Diabetic consultant too. They said the risk from the dad T1 is 10% and from mum about 5%

But this does not correlate to what you have been told so this doesn't help any. 

Are you T1? 

I would also say try not to worry. be aware of the signs and that's all you can do. take care!


----------

